
TensorFlow is coming to Ruby - MrBra
http://www.somatic.io/blog/tensorflow-is-coming-to-ruby
======
minimaxir
> somatic.io will pay: $1800 US to the student to work on this via paypal.

This went from cute to sketchy fast.

